# Stassenlayout / Netwerkgrafik



## Sneer (2. November 2013)

Ich suche einen Weg größere Strassennetze oder Netzwerke darzustellen.
So etwas oder besser so
Ob es automatisch generiert wird, oder man gewisse Anhaltspunkte platzieren kann ist dabei egal, es geht eher um ein ansprechende Linienführung und den Gesamteindruck des Netzes. Zur Erstellung und Weiterverarbeitung stehen mir AI, PS und 3dsmax zur Verfügung. Ideen, wie man da rangehen könnte?


----------



## chmee (2. November 2013)

Auf Anhieb fällt mir nur ein, dass man sich für Photoshop etwas scripten könnte - soweit die Datenbasis in irgeneiner Form vorliegen täte, zB XML oder CSV.. (Auf AI und 3dsmax trifft das auch zu, haben ja beide scripting-engines..)

mfg chmee


----------



## Sneer (5. November 2013)

Für die ersten Mock-ups habe ich jetzt erstmal nur ein paar Mustergeneratoren und Filter ausprobiert. Später käme dann vielleicht ein Script ähnlich dem Lindenmayer (L-System) in Frage.


----------

